# 76831 and 76830



## rleuken2k (Apr 25, 2013)

Please help me.  I have been having a hard time lately with cpt codes.  Claims cont. to come back with only one of the codes paid when submitted together to CIGNA.  the Codes are 76830 and 76831.  Can you use these two codes together for the same date of service?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Apr 25, 2013)

Per CCI they are allowed but only with a modifier to unbundle them. I'd try modifier 51 or 59.


----------



## OhioMB (Apr 25, 2013)

To get both paid you would need to add Modifier 59 to 76830 as long as documentation supported two seperate services.


----------



## rleuken2k (Apr 26, 2013)

*Thank You*

I thought so.  I will not be able to unbundle the codes.  But it is good to know for future reference.  I am going to have to talk to the billing director now to see if she can speak with the physicians so that we can take the steps necessary.


----------

